# Diagrama de tv broksonic de 14" model 4545lstc



## juanelectron2010 (Feb 17, 2013)

Podras pasarme el diagrama del tv broksonic de 14" model 4545lstc ya que no lo consigo para pasarle a la persona que lo vaya a rebobinar las tensiones exactas. gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 17, 2013)

ya lo tengo es el modelo CTVG-4545-LSTC

de todas formas no le va a hacer falta el diagrama ni las tensiones,con tal de lo copie igual ya es suficiente
saludos



mas datos para este boletín ¡¡
el esquema es idéntico y sirve para todos estos modelos de tv con el chasis  C-700 A/B
BAKOSONIC - Broksonic CTVG-4545 LST 
 Philco 20B19R
Philco 20B29R
BROKSONIC   CTVG4545LS   
CROWN   TC-1332R.   
DAYTRON   DTH-1442VS   
DAYTRON   DTH-1445VS   
DAYTRON   DTH-1449VS   
DAYTRON   DTH-2042VS   
DAYTRON   DTH-2049VS   
DAYTRON   VP1442VS   
DAYTRON   VP1445VS   
DAYTRON   VP2042VS   
DAYTRON   VP2049   
PECONIC CT1400

todos ellos con el  Chassis C700 A/B


----------

